# tears



## nowamfound (Apr 11, 2020)

how do you handle tear stains?


----------



## ilovemydoodle (May 30, 2020)

nowamfound said:


> how do you handle tear stains?


I use Burts bees tear stain removal or a little swab of peroxide.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Wipe eyes regularly and keep hair trimmed closely into the corners of the eyes so not irritating.


----------

